# 1/700 IJN Aircraft Carrier KAGA



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's the Hasegawa kit of the Imperial Japanese Navy aircraft carrier Kaga. 
















My model club is doing a group build on the Battle of Midway and as the designated "ship guy" I'm doing all four IJN carriers involved in the battle. Hiryu and Kaga are now done, and I just put Akagi on the building ways. 








This is one of the better kits from the original waterline series. It's well-detailed and goes together very nicely. I added Gold Medal Models PE to enhance the kit.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing!!! Thank you for shareing. now a model of a Dauntless with (Charlton Heston) diving in would make the scene! Amazing again, post a pic of all 3 together


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent looking build, Paul. :thumbsup:

The water looks great.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice job!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job you have done on her Paul.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very atomospheric setting with the water base. The photos look like the real carrier photographed in WW2.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! Love how you pose your ships in the "water".

Sean


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

sweet!!!!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Looks super!

George


----------

